# Former Portsmouth, VA City Employee Sues, Claiming Violation Of 2A Rights



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2018/...y-employee-sues-claiming-violation-2a-rights/


----------

